# Questions regarding Fluval Pressurized CO2 Kit



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

I found this kit in Petsmart last night. I wonder .... 1. Other than the kit and the cartridge, is there anything else I need to inject CO2 into a planted tank? 2. Any one has any idea how long this thing could last?



















Thanks


----------



## mikosoft (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought about buying one too. If you get it, let me know how it works out. Currently just using the yeast and sugar method with a chopstick diffuser.


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Look at the review on Amazon.com, it's not pretty.

I decide to go with a paintball system. I did a lot reading, and gave up the idea of a DIY system (considering the high pressure involved, just to be safe). One option is a "regular" CO2 regulator with a paintball adapter, but didn't really find anything that appealed to me, then I found this one:

AQUATEK CO2 Regulator Mini with Integrated Solenoid for Paintball Tank (R-78)

http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-OF-CA...&qid=1390240953&sr=8-4&keywords=CO2+regulator










I will probably buy this one in the next few days. The reviews on Amazon.com look good, too. It's just sad that amazon.ca doesn't have it. It's about $90 US on amazon.com, and it doesn't take up much space.

Any comment from guys here?

Also, where is the place to buy a paintball cylinder or have one refilled, in GTA?

- Walter


----------



## baishui (Jan 7, 2014)

Btw, the Red Sea CO2 Pro System 500 for Paintball is priced at $170 at Big Al's.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would skip on the Fluval kit. I bought the Fluval flora kit and it had one of those in it. They do work but are very expensive to run. The CO2 are loke $20 for three and I was using 1 a week. I have since switched over to a 20oz CO2 paintball tank and it is much cheaper. Still not perfect as yet but better. I need a solenoid and I am done.


----------

